

Graph rendering: Same code, two platforms - anvaka
https://github.com/anvaka/ngraph/tree/master/examples/fabric.js/Node%20and%20Browser

======
anvaka
I'm working on graph algorithms and this is all work in progress. This example
shows how to render graphs from both node.js and a browser, using the same
code. Would really love your feedback

